# Flat Dark Earth



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Just finished building an AR in Flat Dark Earth. This color is hard to match. Nobody makes the same color hardware. I wound up with three different colors between my stock, grip and rail covers. Wound up changing it out for all magpul, which is a bit darker and has a hint of green in it as opposed to the tan color I was looking for. Still looks decent but I was hoping for tan. O well.


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

I put Magpul FDE Duracoat on a lower receiver. It is "similar" but not real close to their polymer parts. The Duracoat was more yellow or straw-colored.


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

:camera:Lets see some pictures!!:camera:


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

FDE Duracoat


----------



## center19 (Jan 2, 2013)

Fordzilla06 said:


> Just finished building an AR in Flat Dark Earth. This color is hard to match. Nobody makes the same color hardware. I wound up with three different colors between my stock, grip and rail covers. Wound up changing it out for all magpul, which is a bit darker and has a hint of green in it as opposed to the tan color I was looking for. Still looks decent but I was hoping for tan. O well.


You're right - lots of different blends of "FDE." Sounds like you may have been looking for Coyote Tan instead of FDE.

I also do professional Cerakoting for all firearms. Contact me via PM if you'd like more details.

This was done in Flat Dark Earth and Burnt Bronze:


----------



## CoastalAngler (Jan 27, 2013)

I put XTM Rail covers on my AR...but mixed and matched the colors.

Check this out:










You can get a rail system for that bad boy, and then buy the FDE, Coyote Brown, and maybe mix in some green and/or black pieces.

Now to just get a PEQ2...and some Gen4 Night Vision...I wish.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

Mine turned out with all the same colors. Gotta make sure the manufacturers use Magpul FDE as their color so it matches.


----------



## Awastatyme (Jun 27, 2013)

Me and Horned frog had the same idea for our rifles!!!

I didnt go with FDE but with Magpul Foliage Green.
It was Cerakoted with Magpule Foliage Green as well. But in the sun light the colors are a tad bit off.


sorry for the crappy cell pic


----------

